# Tightness?



## animegeekmom (Nov 14, 2011)

When I turn my head, it feels really tight in the area of my incision. Did y'all experience that too?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Yup, sure did. It's why it took me about a week and a half before I felt like I could turn my head enough to drive. It took a little while before that "pulling" sensation went away...and I know I was hyper-sensitive about it, too...maybe two or three weeks before it resolved?


----------



## animegeekmom (Nov 14, 2011)

Yes, it's a tightness/pulling sensation! I feel like if I turn my head too much my skin is going to tear open!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Yup, yup, yup! While I totally appreciate the sensation, you won't hurt your incision unless you do something nuts like, oh, sky dive.  But, that said, listen to your body and I promise the feeling will eventually subside!


----------



## animegeekmom (Nov 14, 2011)

hahahaha!! darn that totally ruined my weekend plans *cancels skydiving*  i'm glad someone can empathize!


----------



## Vivian (Oct 6, 2011)

Yes, I had that. People at work said I was acting very stiff, almost like I had whiplash. I had to turn my whole body to look very far to the left or right. It gets better!


----------

